# [Essentials] Sega Saturn



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2007)

The Sega Saturn is one of my favourite consoles and contains some of my favourite gams of all time.  It didn't get a huge following in the west, most people getting the PSX because of it's 3D capabilities and of course more support from developers.  I reckon it's a pretty underappreciated machine and is definitely worth checking out, in my opinion there's never been a more playable rally game then Sega Rally.  With emulation coming along well for it I thought I'd start an essentials list for all those that either use emulation or are thinking about getting a modded Saturn.

I've started it off with my favourite games (I know it's a huge list already, but there's just so many great games!) and as more Saturn fans vote I'll start arranging it in vote order.

Sega Saturn Essentials
--------------------------
Afterburner 2
Albert Odyssey (2)
Alien Trilogy
Astal (2)
Baku Baku Animal
Battle Garrega
Blazing Dragons
Bomberman
Bubble Bobble Feat. Rainbow Islands
Bubble Symphony
Bug (2)
Burning Rangers (2)
Capcom Generations 1
Capcom Generations 2
Capcom Generations 3
Capcom Generations 4
Capcom Generations 5
Christmas Nights
Clockwork Knight
Clockwork Knight 2
Contra : The Legacy Of War
Cotton 2
Cotton Boomerang
Darius 2
Darius Gaiden
Daytona USA
Daytona Racing CCE (Japanese version)
Dead Or Alive
Deep Fear (2)
Die Hard Arcade (2)
Discworld
Discworld 2
Dragon Force (3)
Duke Nukem 3D
Dungeons And Dragons Collection
Fighters Megamix (3)
Fighting Vipers (3)
Galactic Attack
Gokujyou Parodius: Deluxe Pack
Gradius Deluxe Pack (2)
Guardian Heroes (3)
In The Hunt
House Of The Dead (2)
King Of Fighters 97
Layer Section
Layer Section 2
Legend of Oasis
Linker Liver Story
Lost Vikings 2 : Norse By Norsewest
Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete
Magic Knight Rayearth (2)
Marvel Super Heroes vs Street Fighter (3)
MegaMan X4
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Mr Bones
Myst
Mystaria AKA Blazing Heroes (3)
Need For Speed
Nights Into Dreams (5)
Outrun (2)
Panzer Dragoon (3)
Panzer Dragoon Saga (2)
Panzer Dragoon Zwei (4)
Power Drift
Puyo Puyo 2
Puyo Puyo Sun
Radiant Silvergun (3)
Riven
Salamander Deluxe Pack
Samurai Shodown 3
Saturn Bomberman
Sega Ages (Castle of Ilusion & Quakshot)
Sega Rally Championship (Japanese version) (5)
Sexy Parodius
Shining in the Holy Ark
Shining Force 3 : Scenario 1 (2)
Shinobi X
Snatcher
Sonic Jam (4)
Sonic R (2)
Space Harrier
Steep Slope Sliders
Street Fighter Alpha/Zero 2 (2)
Street Fighter Alpha 3 (2)
Strikers 1945
Strikers 1945 II
Super Puzzle Fighter Turbo 2
Tetris Plus
Tetris S
Theme Park
Thunderforce V
Tomb Raider (2)
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 (2)
Vampire Hunter
Virtua Cop (3)
Virtua Cop 2 (3)
Virtua Fighter
Virtua Fighter 2 (4)
Virtua Fighter Kids
Virtua Fighter Remix (2)
Virtual On
Virtua Racing
Warcraft 2 : The Dark Saga
Wipeout
X-Men Vs Street Fighter (3)
Yakyuken Special
Z


----------



## Jiggah (Dec 28, 2007)

Dragon Force!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 28, 2007)

Guardian Heroes definitely. And I enjoyed Bug!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

Galactic Attack


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 28, 2007)

NiGHTS
panzer dragoon zwei
panzer dragoon orta
virtua fighter 2


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2007)

Panzer Dragoon
Panzer Dragoon 2
Panzer Dragoon Saga
NiGHTS
Virtua Fighter 2
Sega Rally
Albert Odyssey
Burning Rangers
Dragon Force
Deep Fear
Fighters Megamix
Fighting Vipers
Magic Knight Rayearth
Marvel Super Heroes vs Street Fighter
Mystaria
Radiant Silvergun
Shining Force 3 : Scenario 1
Sonic Jam
Bug
Street Fighter Alpha/Zero 2
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Tomb Raider
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Virtua Cop
Virtua Cop 2
X-Men Vs Street Fighter

Btw serious_sean, Panzer Dragoon Orta is for Xbox


----------



## Sir VG (Jan 1, 2008)

Sonic 3D Blast
Christmas NiGHTS
Castlevania: Nocturne in the Moonlight (just for Maria!)
Rockman 8


----------



## Smuff (Jan 1, 2008)

never mind - most fo what i posted has already been mentioned


----------



## AndreXL (Jan 1, 2008)

# NiGHTS Into Dreams
# Christmas NiGHTS
# Clockwork Knight
# Clockwork Knight 2
# Daytona USA
# Die Hard Arcade
# Dragon Force
# Fighters Megamix
# Fighting Vipers
# Gokujyou Parodius: Deluxe Pack
# Gradius Deluxe Pack
# Guardian Heroes
# Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete
# Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete
# Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter
# Panzer Dragoon
# Panzer Dragoon II Zwei
# Sega Rally Championship
# Sexy Parodius
# Snatcher
# Virtua Cop
# Virtua Cop 2
# Virtua Fighter
# Virtua Fighter 2
# Virtua Fighter Kids
# Virtua Fighter Remix
# Virtual On
# X-Men vs. Street Fighter
# Yakyuken Special (Eheheh)

[edit]


QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> never mind - most fo what i posted has already been mentioned


It's ok. post it to be counted. It's a vote thing.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 2, 2008)

Nights
Sega Rally Championship - Game Over! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!
Sonic Jam
Sonic R - Everybody's super Sonic racing, gotta keep your feet right on the ground!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot the awesome RPG Shining The Holy Ark.


----------



## Zesto (Jan 10, 2008)

How can you forget House of the Dead?


----------



## fermio100 (Jan 10, 2008)

Legend of Oasis
Mr. Bones
Thunderforce V
Virtua Racing
Panzer Dragoon
Wipeout
Sonic Jam
Sega Ages (Castle of Ilusion & Quakshot)
Outrun

I have a Sega Saturn and I play it often. Just love it, incredible machine, kicks PS ass.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> never mind - most fo what i posted has already been mentioned



Post them!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Zesto @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> How can you forget House of the Dead?



I totally thought I'd already put it in.  It's a shame about the textures being so low-res but it's a great conversion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(fermio100 @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Virtua Racing




Noooooooo! lol I never did like the Saturn version of VR, the 32X version kicks ass over it, which is a shame really as I reckon if done properly the Saturn would've pulled off an awesome conversion.


----------



## fermio100 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fermio100 @ Jan 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Virtua Racing
> ...




Nevertheless, it's still playable in saturn and since I don't have a 32X. By the way, I'd love to have a 32X!!!


----------



## Da Mafia (Jan 10, 2008)

Blazing Dragons. I know it was on the PS1 too but it was the Saturn that I had it for and enjoyed it.


----------



## sigh (Apr 12, 2008)

Vampire Hunter!

Prefer this to Vampire Saviour because it has "rounds" in gameplay.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 2, 2008)

Albert's Odyssey
Dragon Force


----------



## ace90099 (Oct 4, 2008)

Blazing Heroes was the best game for Sega Saturn ever.


----------



## Shivan (Oct 6, 2008)

Astal


----------



## The Worst (Oct 6, 2008)

Fighting Vipers.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

Nanatsu Kaze no Shima Monogatari
Vampire Saviour
Nights
Game Tengoku/Game Paradise
Cotton Boomerang & Cotton 2
Jung Rhythm
Cleopatra Fortune


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

How about Iron Storm. Great strategy game.


----------



## Garcimak (Dec 9, 2009)

Tetris plus
Super puzzle fighter 2
Linker liver story
sega rally
Bomberman
Astal
In the hunt
Radiant silvergun
Shinobi

1st page bad typo : Astil --> Astal


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never played the Saturn. What are some good games to start out?


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

NBA Jam Extreme
NBA Jam T.E.
Street Fighter Alpha 2
Street Fighter Alpha 3


----------



## Smuff (Feb 8, 2012)

Must-plays :

Panzer Dragoon Zwei
Panzer Dragoon Saga
Burning Rangers
Nights into Dreams
Christmas Nights
Virtua Fighter 2
Virtua Fighter Kids
Fighting Vipers
Fighters Meagamix
Dead or Alive
Last Bronx
Virtua Cop 1
Virtua Cop 2
House of the Dead
Shining Force III
Sega Rally
Athlete Kings
Winter Heat
Steep Slope Sliders
Saturn Bomberman
Baku Baku Animal
Bomberman Fight!
Rampage World Tour
Duke Nukem 3D
Quake
Exhumed
Sonic Jam
Sonic R
Radiant Silvergun

Oh I could go on forever..........


----------



## DoomKnight (Mar 29, 2012)

and hou about Castlevania : Simphony Of the Night?
i also recomend Shinobi X and Dragon Ball Z The Legend
i heard Guardian Heroes was very good


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

Nights 
Christmas Nights
Sonic jam
Clockwork knight 1 and 2
Sonic R
Keio 2.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 23, 2016)

+1 dragon force


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 24, 2016)

You forgot one thing: Mega Man X3 PAL released only in EUROPE.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Aug 24, 2016)

Aiakyuko Special. 
Sucess in every Party played.


----------



## SMVB64 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bump
Policenauts got an english patch!
http://policenauts.net/english/patches.html
Has extra features and dialog compared to PlayStation version.
Should be an essential as well


----------



## Enigma Hall (Oct 8, 2016)

lol, I remember playing the japanese policenauts when i was a kid. ^^


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

Alien Trilogy
Samurai Shodown 3
X-Men Vs Street Fighter


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 4, 2017)

You forgot the list: Mega Man X3 Europe released only. Never released in America.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 21, 2019)

Games i would recommend on Saturn? Now that i have one...

Die Hard Arcade. It feels criminal this wasn't ported anywhere else. Not anywhere i could find, anyway.
Virtua Cop 2; IF you have a way to get the light gun working.
Mortal Kombat Trilogy; since it is the most optimized of the MK games that did make it to the console, and in my opinion, renders UMK3 irrelevant.
Fighters Megamix
Daytona USA CCE; look, as much as i love the original music, framerate trumps the soundtrack if I'm playing a racing game most of the time.
Burning Rangers; especially if you are able to use the 3d Nights controller
Virtua Fighter 2
Fighting Vipers
Pretty much any of the Capcom 2D fighting games... They were all superior over what the ps1 had, all the way up to Street Fighter Alpha(Zero) 3. Keep in mind, a good number of them require a RAM cartridge.
Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## Fugelmir (Mar 21, 2019)

We are blessed with excellent saturn emulators of late.

I would say my top picks are:



Dark Savior
Dragon Force 2
Dragon Force
Shining Force 3


----------



## Zense (Mar 21, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Games i would recommend on Saturn? Now that i have one...
> 
> Die Hard Arcade. It feels criminal this wasn't ported anywhere else. Not anywhere i could find, anyway.


Only in japan though: PS2 Sega Ages 2500 Vol. 26: Dynamite Deka (The non-licensed name of the game) and later the PSN.

Btw is this list still being curated by someone??


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)

Sonic Jam
Sonic R
Super Tempo
Sonic Z-Tereme
Panzer Dragoon
Daytona USA
NiGHTS Into Dreams
Christmas NiGHTS
Space Harrier
Mega Man X4
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
Wipeout


----------



## OMC1979 (Jun 13, 2020)

Money.
Lots and lots of money.

There's nothing more essential when it comes to Saturn.
But seriously, I hope this thing gets decent emulation before 2030, otherwise, any of the games of this thing will never be enjoyed again by anyone. I have one that doesn't work quite well, with those prices, it stays inside a box most of the time, I can't get good games without starving for months.
More than recommend games for the system, I recommend to stay away from it if you are beginning. You won't be able to get much fun from it unless you mod it to accept copies or add an SD card reader, which isn't much of an option either since those mods don't come cheap either.


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 17, 2020)

its better to buy a 200$ ODE like the MODE or the fenrir (idk the price) then keep paying hundreds of $$ for games tho


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> its better to buy a 200$ ODE like the MODE or the fenrir (idk the price) then keep paying hundreds of $$ for games tho


Actually, its better to go to the dark web and download an emulator.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 10, 2021)

arjunpatel said:


> its better to buy a 200$ ODE like the MODE or the fenrir (idk the price) then keep paying hundreds of $$ for games tho



Or modchip + burn backups. I installed a chip in my Saturn in '99 or 2000, can't remember for sure. Still works great. Never had trouble reading backups, that disc drive is the best.


----------



## Joosh13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Saturn emulators, even today, aren't the best. Kronos does well, but def not perfect. Especially at playing games straight from disc.. I have a couple Model 2 Saturns coming though that I am going to mod (phantom/FRAM/RF BIOS) til the 21 pin Fenrir gets released. I would just buy a mode but I also plan to get an SSDS3 for PC Engine so yeah. Little pricey lol


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 8, 2021)

gex


----------

